# INTP or ISTJ?



## Deformat (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah, stuck between these two. Before I used to get either INTP or ISTJ. These are my test results:



> You are a Type 5 with a 4 wing: "The Iconoclast"
> 
> Your tritype is 5w4, 1w2, 3w2.
> 
> ...





> Your Cognitive Functions:
> Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||||||||| 9.54
> Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||||||||||||||| 9.45
> Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||| 8.27
> ...


Any help?...


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

Tell me about yourself.


----------



## Deformat (Apr 8, 2012)

Damn, missed that post.

Right, to fix everything:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

*T/S and P/J
*
2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

*Weeeell, I yearn for a comfy life, relationships (here's a weak point - I am 100% sure I'm introverted, since I suck at getting a GF), a steady, balanced life and career with no bumps.
*
3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

*When I can actually come up with proper viewpoint/plans and see people understand and accept my viewpoint/plans.
*
4) What makes you feel inferior?

*Seeing people being more intelligent, beautiful, sociable and career-oriented than me.
*
5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

*Regarding non-social stuff, I tend to see the pros and cons. For social stuff, how I and others would feel.
*
6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

*I put emphasis on the big picture, mostly. And yeah, I'd love some control.
*
7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

*Hmmmm, well the best memories I have of "fun" were when I went at a concert and met some really nice people (friends of a friend of mine). I think I felt enough introverted and yet enough brave to actually converse with 'em.
*
8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

*To theorize.
*
9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

*Not very. I can be organized if I have the proper occasion (e.g. people coming to visit the home) but otherwise I'm a mess.
*
10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

*I'd go for the second option, although I like doing both.*

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

*Nr.1.*

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

*Nr. 1 and nr. 1.
*
13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

*Nr.2. And actions speak more than words.*

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

*Watch the show.
*
15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

*I try to keep my cool and try to figure things out.
*
16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

*Being intolerant and closed-minded.
*
17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

*Not quite, since I'm pretty sure that such thing would bore them 
*
18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

*My clothes xD*

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

*Some say that I am a pussy that I don't do some stuff. But I don't like the way they think. Some of them are retarded (e.g. "you should totally smoke marijuana" - I'm not even a smoker. I actually hate smoke, any kind of it.). They would never say that I am a bad person though.
*
20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

*Listen music, mostly. Try to get creative and do some artsy stuff. If I'd have a GF, I'd love wasting my time with her.*


----------



## AbioticPrime (Sep 1, 2011)

You strike me as a young INTP. It's very clear to me. 

By the way, introvert does not equate to girlfriend troubles. 

What do you think? Can you accept that?


----------



## Deformat (Apr 8, 2012)

I think I can accept, but somehow not sure if INTP = intelligence in one way or another, since I sometimes think I'm a dweeb regarding some issues. xD


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Coming in for a temporary assist. INTP's use Ti and Ne. 

Ti is judging the validity of perceptions logically. Ti as a mental process is a collection of threads of thought taking concepts or percepts apart or pulling them together based on rules and criteria.

Ne is perceiving abstract patterns and connections in response to stimuli (either in the external world or in the mind. ) Ne generates new information starting from something existing. Ne focuses on future possibilities.

Can you imagine occasions where you have used these?


----------



## Jxuptosae (Apr 11, 2012)

Intelligence in general is not something limited to being knowledgeable. Just as it doesn't specifically relate to being observant, savvy, capable, or any one attribute. So any notion that they are related can just be discarded, especially when you are the one giving the description. We all have a set of self limited beliefs, and they are reflected in our personal opinion regarding ourselves. They may be false, but it does have an effect.

However, in regard to the actual question. I would say between those two ISTJ is the way to go. AbioticPrime is incredibly insightful, and so I would certainly consider his answer. My personal reasons for leaning toward the ISTJ side of the house are as follows:

The focus on how people feel, and the fact that riding the fence happens very little in your post. The focus on feeling or observation in general leads to to say xSxx, the conviction in beliefs tells me xxxJ, the focus on yourself (specifically the expression of emotion) says Ixxx. Now, I am NOT very good at splitting up specific cognitive functions, and I immediately discard the information when I see it presented (as output from a test). The reason behind it is, we have notions about ourselves that will dictate answers, (at least I know I do) and as such actual words and feelings expressed by the individual are the best grading factor. I hope my post was at least somewhat helpful. I'm just now really starting out on this site, and in the more specific knowledge associated to personality.

(Take this all with a grain of salt, I have somehow misrepresented what I really mean... but cannot find a better way to portray it at the moment. I am sorry for the wording.)


----------



## Deformat (Apr 8, 2012)

Arrow said:


> Coming in for a temporary assist. INTP's use Ti and Ne.
> 
> Ti is judging the validity of perceptions logically. Ti as a mental process is a collection of threads of thought taking concepts or percepts apart or pulling them together based on rules and criteria.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I actually can. Thanks for the insight!

@Jxuptosae: Interesting. again, thanks for the insight! Regarding risks - I sometimes take some little but rather awkward risks with girls (e.g. once I sent one gifts with no reason whatsoever and some other stuff.) but not sure how much they contribute.


----------

